# RAF Base



## scouserdave (May 30, 2008)

Can't say where it is as there is too much equipment lying around. Sorry.


----------



## King Al (May 30, 2008)

Cool find scouserdave, Like the pack from 1958 that really is old, did you call Rosyth and let them know where their red box thing was?


----------



## RiF (May 30, 2008)

amazing!!
I wonder whats in that pack from 1958


----------



## Sabtr (May 30, 2008)

Crikey! You don't stumble across something like this every day. It looks as if a radio fanatic worked there?? Amazing pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (May 30, 2008)

Drools!!!
Awsome find, thanks for sharing!


----------



## chizyramone (May 30, 2008)

Nice one, what a find!!


----------



## Neosea (May 30, 2008)

BravoZeRo said:


> amazing!!
> I wonder whats in that pack from 1958



A valve most like.

Holy s**t some of that stuff is priceless! Would love to get my hands on some of that gear

Nice find, thanks for the photo's


----------



## Kaputnik (May 30, 2008)

Neosea said:


> A valve most like. Holy s**t some of that stuff is priceless! Would love to get my hands on some of that gear



My ex gaffer, a lover of all things valve, and analogue would love that place!!
a really interesting find there.


----------



## ukmayhem (May 30, 2008)

great find mate whats in the first picture?


----------



## crickleymal (May 30, 2008)

That's a real treasure trove. And from the back you look just like Phil Harding from Time Team.


----------



## zimbob (May 30, 2008)

Nice find 

Nice to see the Rosyth kit there.... Bryag and I toyed with doing Rosyth, but it was a trifle 'live' ...


----------



## RiF (May 30, 2008)

ukmayhem said:


> great find mate whats in the first picture?



I'm gonna guess their light bulbs....


----------



## Neosea (May 31, 2008)

BravoZeRo said:


> I'm gonna guess their light bulbs....





ukmayhem said:


> great find mate whats in the first picture?



They are thermionic 'valves' or vacuum 'tubes' as the Americans call them. Old style transistors for you youngsters.


----------



## Foxylady (May 31, 2008)

Oh, that's well nice. So many interesting things! Great stuff!


----------



## BigLoada (May 31, 2008)

This is incredible. For me personally, being a radio ham and a total shortwave radio fanatic, this would be the ultimate explore. Those packs of valves are just insane. I restore old military communications gear and it is really hard to get hold of quality valves these days. I am off now to look in my archives and try to identify some of the gear in these photos! Totally brilliant, thanks for putting these up!


----------



## Bryag (May 31, 2008)

Jesus! That poor cowboy in the fourth picture has a coke bottle sticking out of his ass. Help him out FFS

Seriously though, Dave, a very good find. Nice pics too!


----------



## batroy (May 31, 2008)

That's an incredible haul. Some of that kit looks familiar from radio rallies I'm sure.

But is it from the RAF days or left over from a post-RAF user? The Pye transciever, the car radio and the broadcast receivers aren't quite on-message for RAF kit. Did you happen to get any part numbers from the valves? If they had part numbers starting with CV then they're military, anything else e.g. EL ECC etc. they're civilian.

Most importantly, you seem to have sat down on a Coke bottle at some point.


----------



## Neosea (May 31, 2008)

Bryag said:


> Jesus! That poor cowboy in the fourth picture has a coke bottle sticking out of his ass.





batroy said:


> Most importantly, you seem to have sat down on a Coke bottle at some point.



I didn't want to mention it in case they hadn't noticed


----------



## night fox (Jun 1, 2008)

*please*

please please tell me where this is ? i would love to put this in my file i have been to so many raf stations and never came accross anything like this


----------



## pdtnc (Jun 1, 2008)

wow, cool old stuff.... funky finds


----------



## bullmastiff (Jun 1, 2008)

thats a cool site well done


----------



## shadowman (Jun 1, 2008)

My dads attic used to look like that, untill i wheelibinned it all.(before the days of ebay )


----------



## Lawrence (Jun 1, 2008)

I think he means that he doesnt want to tell anyone where it is, as if they go they will realise all the stuff has gone cos he stole it.


----------



## saul_son (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice one. But was this all there was? I'm not being rude, I mean was there any Hangars, air raid shelters, Control tower etc?


----------



## scouserdave (Jun 2, 2008)

LOL!
Thanks for your comments people and no, that's not me suffering from anal cokeophagus. I was the piccie taker.



BigLoada said:


> This is incredible. For me personally, being a radio ham and a total shortwave radio fanatic, this would be the ultimate explore. Those packs of valves are just insane. I restore old military communications gear and it is really hard to get hold of quality valves these days. I am off now to look in my archives and try to identify some of the gear in these photos! Totally brilliant, thanks for putting these up!


BL if you can indetify some of the equipment, I'd really appreciate you letting me know as I've got no idea what any this stuff is used for.



saul_son said:


> Nice one. But was this all there was? I'm not being rude, I mean was there any Hangars, air raid shelters, Control tower etc?


Sorry Saul, I don't want to be all mysterious, but I can't include any shots or describe the area that could give the location away. It wasn't my decision, but I agree with it.

I'll post a few more when I get home tonight. Cheers for the interest you've all shown, appreciated


----------



## Gibbo (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice pics Dave, thanks for sharing.


----------



## saul_son (Jun 2, 2008)

scouserdave said:


> Sorry Saul, I don't want to be all mysterious, but I can't include any shots or describe the area that could give the location away. It wasn't my decision, but I agree with it.
> 
> I'll post a few more when I get home tonight. Cheers for the interest you've all shown, appreciated



That wasn't a question for pictures that would give the game away mate, it was a question as to whether there were any other structures on the airfield. Hangars etc are pretty common on airfields and wouldn't really give away the location would they?

I look forward to seeing the other shots though.


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 2, 2008)

scouserdave said:


> LOL!
> BL if you can indetify some of the equipment, I'd really appreciate you letting me know as I've got no idea what any this stuff is used for.




Hi mate. Well the only things I can identify is the old Grundig 2043 radio in picture 11. They were a domestic 6 band AM set produced around 1956. The other two radios on top of that Grundig are a mystery to me. Never seen anything like them.

As for the other stuff, most of it is test equipment, not radio gear, for example the thing in picture 8 is a wavemeter, or absorption wavemeter, used for checking field strengths of RF emissions from equipment and antennae.

Picture 15 is a bit of an odd one as it is a Pye whitehall transceiver (VHF around about 75 Mhz I think) which the police used in the 70s but I didn't know they were also used by the RAF.

Apart from that, don't really know about the other gear, I am more into radio than test gear.


----------



## shadowman (Jun 6, 2008)

Someone told me the Radio with a Telephone Dial sitting on top of it is a World War 2 Rado Receiver, frequency range " HF 2-30 MHz"
Should be in a museum for WW2 Radio Kit Really.


----------

